# GWP to Good Home



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://fargo.craigslist.org/zip/3522805056.html Can't beat that.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Gone now. Hope somebody here got the dog.


----------

